# Office-PC/Config/Empfehlungen !?



## PhilippSaal (14. Juni 2015)

Servus Community 

Bin momentan dran 2 neue Office Rechner für meinen Vater zu Erstellen.

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220dd2dcbf6b53b399e99524dba2c3f94e140fbfd3acb

Hat einer Verbesserungsvorschläge ? Der pc sollte möglicht stromsparend und leise sein ..

Gruß 

Philipp


----------



## Gysi1901 (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo Philipp,

da ist einiges nicht optimal. Zunächst einmal möchte ich Dich bitten, die neun goldenen Fragen zu beantworten, damit wir Deine Bedürfnisse und Rahmenbedingungen kennen.

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?

8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)

Des Weiteren würde ich einen Moderator bitten, diese Diskussion in _Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung_ zu verschieben.


----------



## PhilippSaal (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo Gysi1901,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort !

1. Max 500 Euro pro Rechner 

2. Maus , Tastatur und Bildschirm (max.160 Euro)

3.Eigenbau 

4. Die Hardware wird komplett neu gekauft 

5. Kein Monitor vorhanden 

6.Reiner Office-Pc (Word,Excel usw.) und Surfen 

7. Benötige ca 200 gb/SSD bevorzugt wird kein weiteres Datengrab gebraucht.

8.Nein kein OC

9. Stromsparend, relativ leise, bevorzugt sind  midi-Tower


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (14. Juni 2015)

PC:

1 x AMD Athlon 5350, 4x 2.05GHz, boxed (AD5350JAHMBOX)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS8G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x ASRock AM1B-ITX (90-MXGT50-A0UAYZ)
1 x Crucial MX200  250GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT250MX200SSD1)
1 x ASUS ZenDrive SDRW-08D3S-U silber, USB 2.0 (90-DQ0447-UA181KZ/90-DQ0447-UA259KZ)

eines von diesen Gehäusen:

1 x LC-Power LC-1340mi 75W extern, Mini-ITX
1 x Antec ISK 110 VESA, 90W extern, Mini-ITX (0761345-08197-9)

macht je nach Gehäuse ~300€ bzw ~330€


----------



## azzih (14. Juni 2015)

Nimm ein günstigen Athlon 5350 (AM1), bei den Speicherpreisen kannste auch gleich 8 GB RAM nehmen und meist reicht schon ne 128GB SSD. Ist sehr günstig, relativ schnell und einfach zu kühlen selbst mit Boxed. CD/DVD Laufwerk braucht man heute eigentlich net mehr, weil Daten über interne Netzwerke, USB Sticks oder Clouds getauscht werden (keine Ahnung für was der Office PC bei euch konkret gebraucht wird). Weiterer Vorteil ist das man mit AM1 sehr günstig kleine  Mini ITX Systeme basteln kann, wie das mein Vorposter auch vorschlägt.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (14. Juni 2015)

kleiner Nachtrag:
Beim LC-Power darf der CPU-Kühler nicht größer als 40mm sein, der AMD  Boxed ist genau 40mm groß. Falls der Boxed mit Lüfter nicht passt, kann  man den Athlon auch Passiv kühlen. Ohne Lüfter wird die CPU ~15°C wärmer.  Oder man klickt auf den Kühler-Link in meiner Sig.
Sonstige einzige Alternative: 1 x Gelid Solutions Slim Silence AM1
Oder man nimmt gleich das höherwertige Antec.


----------



## PhilippSaal (14. Juni 2015)

Danke für eure Empfehlungen.

Aber der Athlon ist mir  ein wenig zu schwach habe gerne immer noch ein bissel Reserve.  

Und falls nochmal mehr Leistung benötigt wird schaut es mit am1 schlecht fürs aufrüsten aus.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2015)

Dann kannst du einen Intel Pentium oder AMD-A6 nehmen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (14. Juni 2015)

Wobei bzw wofür ist er denn zu schwach?


----------



## PhilippSaal (14. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte den Athlon schon einmal verbaut ...da kam er bei 8 Browser Taps , Outlook ,Excel , Word + ein archiviere Programm für Lieferscheine  ziemlich ins schwitzen.


----------



## Oromis16 (14. Juni 2015)

Ich wüsste nicht wofür ein Athlon zu schwach sein sollte, wenn dir der so schnell einbricht dann sitzt der Fehler eher vor als unter dem Bildschirm 

Aber wenn du unbedingt mehr Geld ausgeben verbrennen willst, dann habe ich hier 3 Vorschläge:
- Alles bloß nicht den hier
- Da kann man drüber reden
- Willst du zocken oder was?

Kannst du natürlich alles auch in einen midiTower packen.

Hier noch mein Vorschlag für den Bildschirm: LG Electronics 24MB56HQ-B, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Tastatur und Maus musst du selbst aussuchen, da hat jeder Mensch andere Vorlieben.


----------



## PhilippSaal (14. Juni 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann kannst du einen Intel Pentium oder AMD-A6 nehmen.



Der A6 und der Pentium haben eine wesentlich höheren Strom verbrauch.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (14. Juni 2015)

Und wie äußerte sich das? Outlook hab ich zwar nicht, aber bei mir läuft grad der VLC-Player, neben her Youtube, Steam lädt grad Sniper Elite I und III runter, habe mehrere Browsertabs in 2 Fenstern geöffnet, Kaspersky macht grad nen Komplettscan, desweiteren zippe ich grad 5GB Daten und habe alle Programme die Libre Office hergibt geöffnet und ich merke nichts an der Geschwindigkeit. Gut die CPU ist auf 100%, aber sonst


----------



## PhilippSaal (14. Juni 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Und wie äußerte sich das? Outlook hab ich zwar nicht, aber bei mir läuft grad der VLC-Player, neben her Youtube, Steam lädt grad Sniper Elite I und III runter, habe mehrere Browsertabs in 2 Fenstern geöffnet, Kaspersky macht grad nen Komplettscan, desweiteren zippe ich grad 5GB Daten und habe alle Programme die Libre Office hergibt geöffnet und ich merke nichts an der Geschwindigkeit. Gut die CPU ist auf 100%, aber sonst



Momentan würde der Athlon ja auch reichen ,aber ich weiß nicht was zukünftig für Programme genutzt werden. 
Der Rechner sollte ja schon 3-5 Jahre ohne ein größeres Hardware update laufen .
Ich Denke ich greife zu einen i3-4170T + den empfohlenen LG panel ...


Hat einer evtl. mit dem von mir verwendeten Netzteil von Antec Erfahrungen gemacht ?

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_...94e140fbfd3acb


----------



## Gysi1901 (14. Juni 2015)

PhilippSaal schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Athlon schon einmal verbaut ...da kam er bei 8 Browser Taps , Outlook ,Excel , Word + ein archiviere Programm für Lieferscheine  ziemlich ins schwitzen.


Hm, das ist seltsam. Gerade bei diesen Anforderungen sollte sich ein Vierkerner (auch mit geringer Pro-Takt-Leistung) gut schlagen. Mehr Leistung wirst Du nicht bekommen, wenn Preis und Stromverbrauch sich in ähnlichen Dimensionen bewegen sollen 
Einen i3 kannst Du natürlich nehmen, aber ich würde die Standardlösung 4150 vorschlagen (übrigens unbedingt eine Boxed-Ausführung nehmen). Wenn Du Dir etwas Zeit nimmst, kannst Du den in Sachen Strom v Leistung besser optimieren als es bei der T-Variante ab Werk der Fall ist. Wenn Du dann doch etwas mehr Leistung möchtest, ist Dir sonst nur die Takt-Obergrenze der T-Variante im Weg.


----------



## Oromis16 (14. Juni 2015)

I3? Was spricht denn gegen meine drei Zusammenstellungen? In diese 3-5 Jahren werden GPUs nicht unwichtiger, und da raucht der A8 die i3s allesamt in der Pfeife, von der CPU her ist er nicht viel langsamer und kostet bei alledem noch mal deutlich weniger.


----------



## PhilippSaal (14. Juni 2015)

Die zusätzlich Grafik power von dem Apu werde ich bestimmt  nicht benötigen, da die intel HD grafik für Office aufgaben potent genug ist.

Außerdem hat der A8 eine TDP von 65 w und der intel nur eine von 35w,

In 4 jahren würd man im vergleich ca. 30 Euro + Einsparen .   ;D


----------



## PhilippSaal (14. Juni 2015)

Gysi1901 schrieb:


> Einen i3 kannst Du natürlich nehmen, aber ich würde die Standardlösung 4150 vorschlagen (übrigens unbedingt eine Boxed-Ausführung nehmen). Wenn Du Dir etwas Zeit nimmst, kannst Du den in Sachen Strom v Leistung besser optimieren als es bei der T-Variante ab Werk der Fall ist. Wenn Du dann doch etwas mehr Leistung möchtest, ist Dir sonst nur die Takt-Obergrenze der T-Variante im Weg.



Stimmt das wäre eine super Lösung.!
Danke


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (14. Juni 2015)

Wäre interessant zu wissen wie sich der i3 in meinem #13-Szenario schlägt. Hat den zufälligerweise jmd der hier mitliest?


----------



## Oromis16 (14. Juni 2015)

Internet und Co werden inzwischen auch von der GPU beschleunigt, und den A8 kann man im Bios auf 45 Watt umstellen. Wer dann noch die Spannung absenkt kommt manchmal auch auf 35 und weniger.
Wir wollen dir hier einen Athlon empfehlen, weil er eigentlich reicht. Dann willst du mehr Leistung und wir geben dir einen A8, und dann reichts immer noch nicht, weil du dir den i3 ja so schön rausgesucht hast?


----------



## PhilippSaal (15. Juni 2015)

So habe mich jetzt entschieden ..;D

Der eine Office-pc bekommt einen a10 ,da ich mich des öfteren mal Dransetzen werde. 
Der zweite bekommt einen i3 ,da mein Vater unbedingt einen stromsparenden pc haben wollte.

End Config :https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2200df681b05f27ac853466a845f233678f266aba4db3
+ 2x MX200 256 gb

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe !!


----------

